# Where does a guy go?



## HRL (May 13, 2010)

Take a drive out past Ste Anne on number 1 to Richer and explore the backroads around there....lots of whitetails and plenty of crown land. Marchand and Woodridge areas are also pretty good. If you take highway 52 (I think? Used to live out there but can't remember correctly) east of Steinbach you will find lots of good deer country.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

If you're just looking to take some oics and not hunt you don't even have to leave the city.Head to St.James around Sturgeon Rd. and Saskatchewan Ave.Tons of deer around that area.Or head out to Birds Hill Park,east of Winnipeg.Huge Whitetail pop.out there.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

suphan pm sent


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Head east of Birds Hill park...Just follow HWY 59 i believr it is north. If you can land permission around there there are some monster bucks.. Bow only zone too!!!


----------



## Archer204 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Anola area (east of Winnipeg) Has lots of deer and some huge bucks. If you go a little further east you get into some thick but deer filled bush in the Agassiz Provincial forest. North to the southern Interlake area you will find more bush and more deer. The west is always good (and my favourite), it just takes longer to get out there. Basically if you drive 45 min North, East, or West you will find deer. Check out areas on google maps ahead of time. If there is bush, there are deer.


----------

